# Right to my door



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Well we had to get Molly a new groomer . Our old one who is a trainer as well gave up the grooming business. Wow were we happy with this one. This is a mobile unit that comes to your house. The lady was fantastic. Best work yet. Never have seen Molly looking so good. Hour and a half and she looks BEAUTIFUL. Molly was too much for my wife lately as she has back and arthritis issues. She also does not like driving in winter. And I'm only good at basic maintenance. The best thing is that Molly loved her. We watched out of our front window as we could see in the side windows of the truck. Molly was totally relaxed. She llllooooves Marta. LOL. Fifty bucks including a tip. What a deal. Very impressed.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW! Nice.......I pay more than that and I have to drive there and back AND I'm never happy with what they do lol........


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah they're worth their weight in gold when you can find a good one. Our old one was good as far as being gentle but her grooming skills lacked. This new one's  leg feet and underside trimming was immaculate. Her coat is so nice and soft. Nails were perfect and filed smooth. LOL. She's going for upgrades and courses to the states all the time. What a treasure. But like I said what really meant the most was that Molly loved her. When she brought Molly in the front door Molly still hung around her like she was a new best friend. What a treasure.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So, where are the hoto: opcorn:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> So, where are the hoto: opcorn:


ound: Maybe tomorrow. Her Highness is sleeping at my feet right now. I don't want to interrupt her beauty sleep. ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> So, where are the hoto: opcorn:


Here's one. She's still not where she should be with all the hacking Gwen did on her. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Gwen made me post this one. She says it's better lol


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is a mighty gorgeous doggy you have your ownself, Dave! And also, may I add...I adore that blue tile flooring!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

She is beautiful. I too like the blue tile floor!!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

She's so pretty and is good at posing too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Molly looks mighty pleased with the results too. nothing like a good hairday to lift a girls mood. Dave, pictures of Molly are way too rare!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly looks like she's all ready for the Easter Parade. Adorable!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Beautiful job...*

Hi Dave:
She is gorgeous...did she have any mats before she went in there? I'm wondering because I'm taking Beanie to the groomer and she has some tiny mats here and there...sometimes the groomers say pup needs a "shave down" if they even find one mat... but I say no way...Beanie's coat is about as long as Molly's...I would just like a little tiny trim...I even hesitate about that much!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beanie said:


> Hi Dave:
> She is gorgeous...did she have any mats before she went in there? I'm wondering because I'm taking Beanie to the groomer and she has some tiny mats here and there...sometimes the groomers say pup needs a "shave down" if they even find one mat... but I say no way...Beanie's coat is about as long as Molly's...I would just like a little tiny trim...I even hesitate about that much!


No Molly doesn't get too many mats, we generally stay on top of them . I always like to make it as easy as possible for the groomer and Molly by getting most of them ourselves. Yeah I guess some groomers take the easy route ,and sometimes it's justified. Some mats are just going to cause a lot of pain. Then I think it's best to cut them out. But small ones shouldn't be a problem. Everyone has different priorities I guess. Our no. one priority is Molly's comfort.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh what a pretty little girl!!...bet she smells awesome too!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i love that!  our groomer comes to the house as well and take about an a hour. eliminates stress for the dog and they look beautifl at the end!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty....pretty....pretty! Just like a bunny! Love the price of the groom! How often do do professional grooming?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Pretty....pretty....pretty! Just like a bunny! Love the price of the groom! How often do do professional grooming?


Yeah very reasonable price. She wanted forty so we gave her fifty. I think we're going to go with every six weeks. But we still will brush her regular in between.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Miss molly is so white! Have you had troubles keeping around her mouth white? I have been trying so hard  She is so beautiful :whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Miss molly is so white! Have you had troubles keeping around her mouth white? I have been trying so hard  She is so beautiful :whoo:


No, my wife cleans her face regularly. One of the downfalls of canned food. LOL Like I mentioned in another thread, she is a neatfreak. She cirlcles the plate and tries not to get too much on her face. ound:


----------

